# Any Rugby fans/players?



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey all, I wanted to start this topic to see if there were any fans or players on the game on here. 

I decided earlier in 2014 after years of flirting with the idea that I would go out and try for a spot on the local club team. My whole training regimen has been focused on getting more muscle mass and watching matches on Youtube. The sport is pretty freaking awesome. 

Anybody else a fan? As of right now I don't have a favorite team, I just really enjoy watching the sport.


----------



## Samark (Nov 3, 2014)

South African checking in! Favourite sport by far!

Very much looking forward to the world cup next year, will try to catch as many games as I can up in the UK

Go Bokke!


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Player, coach and Fan since the age of 9. Retired from playing now and now an armchair fan. World Cup Quarter final tickets in the bag for next October (Eng vs Scot fingers crossed.

long time Bath, England and Lions fan.

Long time friend of mine Coaches and plays somewhere in the US.

You need any help give us a shout


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2014)

They tried to get me to play in college, but I'm not built to get hit w/o pads by ppl that large. They were huge ppl.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> Player, coach and Fan since the age of 9. Retired from playing now and now an armchair fan. World Cup Quarter final tickets in the bag for next October (Eng vs Scot fingers crossed.
> 
> long time Bath, England and Lions fan.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I will definitely keep you in mind. What position did you play?


----------



## SD83 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd love to, but I have a hard time finding people to play soccer just for fun (and it's more or less our national sport  ), so it's been a while. Lot's of fun to play, although I have to admit I hardly know anything about the rules.


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 6, 2014)

My main position was Lock (2nd Row) but have also played blindside (6) and the odd match at 14 and 15 more out of necessity than desire.

4 weekends of glorious violence, i mean sport. Mines a pint of the black stuff and an Aussie to argue with.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> My main position was Lock (2nd Row) but have also played blindside (6) and the odd match at 14 and 15 more out of necessity than desire.
> 
> 4 weekends of glorious violence, i mean sport. Mines a pint of the black stuff and an Aussie to argue with.



I wish i was big enough to play forward! I'll probably end up on the wing but ideally i want to be as close to the front as possible... maybe once i have a better grasp of the game i could play as one of the half-backs


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 7, 2014)

There is something to be siad about keeping your face intack, playing in the forwards is hard graft and not good on the body.

Put some hair gel in, complaina bout being cold and never seeing the ball then when you do oin your ears back and make for the try line.

Size isnt everyintg look at Neil Back (English Number 7), not massive, infact tiny compared to the giants around him but he was a terrier in the loose, good at chopping people down but more importantly he knew what he was doing. He knew how to get the ball out of a ruck, turn the attacking player over or just kil the ball.

Knowledge is power in rugby, yeah yo ucan be big and smash thorugh people but there comes a time when the oppostiion get to know that and turn the tap off and you dont see the ball.

All my favourite hookers were tiny (As they should be), Cockerall, greening. Just becuase modern rugby players are massive dosnt mean your local club is going to be full of 16 stone centres.

Total Rugby: Fifteen-man Rugby for Coach and Player by Jim Greenwood is well worth picking up. This book is fantastic.

Wathc as much rugby as you can and I mean really watch it. If you want to play in the centers or in the pack, look at what makes a good player in that position.

Look at the old footage of when Union was Ameatur and the size difference and how they used running angles, body position to get past people not warren ball (as in smash the opposition).

Look at BOD from the Lions tour in 2001, the man was ghost, his angles, his sep, his change of pace. He is not massive but he knows how to play he studies the game.

Sorry for the essay but dont let lack of size put you off, get in the gym put some mass on, work on your speed, handling skills. Most importantly play, the only way to improve is to play, miss tacksles, drop passes but play.

My mate coachs Springfield rugby club, guy called John walkman Im sure if you find the club onfacebook he would be happy to impart knowledge. Guy is a darn fine player and a great coach.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 14, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> There is something to be siad about keeping your face intack, playing in the forwards is hard graft and not good on the body.
> 
> Put some hair gel in, complaina bout being cold and never seeing the ball then when you do oin your ears back and make for the try line.
> 
> ...



Well I'm on my way to weighing 14 stone so i might not be the smallest person out there


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 14, 2014)

I only weighed 14 1/2 to 15 at my heaviest.

You able to watch the games this weekend?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 14, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> I only weighed 14 1/2 to 15 at my heaviest.
> 
> You able to watch the games this weekend?



My only access to rugby has been old matches on youtube... i have *ahem* other means but i need to check schdules so i know when they are live, which shouldn't be an issue. I did watch some collegiate games stateside this past week but the passing was atrocious


----------



## Samark (Nov 14, 2014)

Vipbox will stream them live. There are a lot of good games on this weekend, including some massive northern vs southern hemisphere rivalries. Go Bokke.

When the Super15 is back on you should try and catch the games, seriously impressive Rugby


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Samark said:


> Vipbox will stream them live. There are a lot of good games on this weekend, including some massive northern vs southern hemisphere rivalries. Go Bokke.
> 
> When the Super15 is back on you should try and catch the games, seriously impressive Rugby



I don't mind Super15 but prefer The Premiership in the UK.

Ive got England by 5 today.

I should be going for my RFU Level 1 coaching course start of next year. Yay


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Samark said:


> Vipbox will stream them live. There are a lot of good games on this weekend, including some massive northern vs southern hemisphere rivalries. Go Bokke.
> 
> When the Super15 is back on you should try and catch the games, seriously impressive Rugby



Thanks for this  I'll be sure to check that out too... I looked down the schedule and i think i can catch a few minutes of the next Bath match on Saturday


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bath, now what a team they are. Top team Bath, well they would be as Ive been a fan for as long as Ive liked/played Rugby so a long long time.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got my marching orders! Practice starts March 5th, gotta squeeze in as many sprinting and burpee intervals as possible before then.

My boss at works tells me I should start blogging, so I'm probably going to do a journal entry type thing to make it more of a narrative and less of an authoritative writing format. 

Super pumped!!


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 19, 2015)

Enjoy and wil be interested to read your blog. I don't envy you after your first full contact session. Any ideas on position yet?

You caught any of the 6 nations game this year?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> Enjoy and wil be interested to read your blog. I don't envy you after your first full contact session. Any ideas on position yet?
> 
> You caught any of the 6 nations game this year?



No idea on position, but after you telling me to watch some BOD footage i want to try my hand at centre. i know i have the strength to hit my opposite number at every confrontation and i want to get in on rucks frequently, it would just be building up my endurance to do it. But i will be in the backs for sure until i bulk up enough to play back row for shits and giggles 

And yes i have! so far for me in terms of drama the first round match between France and Scotland has been my favorite. But i enjoyed England's commanding win last week; can't wait for Ireland v. England


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ireland vs England is the decider, and its to close to call.

BOD, next to God in Ireland I tihnk, man was a fantastic player as well as agreat ambassador for the game, I will miss watching him play. He changed his style over the years when he pace went he worked alot on his break down work and at times was as effective as a flanker or 8.

Which centre 12 or 13 as they both have slighlty different roles. If your playing 12 then you need to the ability to break the first tackle, good passing skills and one that I think is so important the ability to offer your 10 a second kicking option.

13s I prefer to be slighlty smaller than my 12 and should be great at going through gaps made by the 12 and finding angles. The 13 should have a good bit of pace as well as good foot work.

Tackling is amust in both positions. A lot of teams should be sedding thier big ball carriers at the number 10 as normally 10s are smaller and seen as a week link in the defenive line. Which means as 12 you are either targetting the oppostions 10 or supporting your 10 in defence.

In defnece keep your defencive line flat, do not chase the ball and leave a gap. In defence communication is so important, either moving the line left or right or telling your defence which player you are going to tackle. OS muhc to learn so soak up as much info as you can from watching games. Always look to get involved during the game, be a realiable ball carrier with safe hands and you will see a lot of the ball.

I envy you in some ways as I started playing when I was about 10 and Ive forgotten what it was like. That was also back in the days when kids could play full contact as well as proper scrums, no ifting in the line if I remember correctly though.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 20, 2015)

13 is my fiancee's lucky number so i had been arbitrarily aiming for that hahaha. i'm excited to work as a part of a team. it's too long since i've played something where there was a planned group effort. these next two weeks can't go by fast enough


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 6, 2015)

Quick bump to say rugby practice was awesome, i am sore, but its worth it. Blogging my experience as "unschooled rugby" follow me here if you want https://unschooledrugby.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks to be for now i'm out on the wing as there is a surplus of centers. not exactly where i want to be, but i can learn the game and try and negotiate my way inside.. idk, i'm not a graceful runner and my speed leaves a lot to be desired given the nature of the position


----------

